# Anyone else just never dated anybody?



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm 24 and I haven't ever dated anyone, I've tried to find people but I just don't even know what I'm doing and I never really meet anyone that I feel strongly about asking out or if I do they end up just wanting to be friends and make it evident. I just don't even know what to do anymore and I am really kind of quiet a lot so I don't just really go put myself out there or whatever. Just looking for discussion.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've dated 6 girls. All of them hated me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, never dated. Never came close either.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never actually gone on a 'date' but I was 'with' a chick for about two and a half years, lost my virginity to her, etc. We just never 'went out.'


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know what to do anymore, either, and I've actually been on a couple of dates (although never 'dated' someone). But that was years ago, back in high school. I miss that, and I just don't know how to meet anyone in real life. 

I'm less quiet than I was, and a bit more confident, but I don't know how to meet people and I never initiate conversations... And it seems that when I do meet someone (that is my age), they are married/engaged already. 

Makes me feel bad for my lack of experience, but I can't help that. If only I could move forward, but I just don't know how to put myself out there, either.


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

jlscho03 said:


> I don't know what to do anymore, either, and I've actually been on a couple of dates (although never 'dated' someone). But that was years ago, back in high school. I miss that, and I just don't know how to meet anyone in real life.
> 
> I'm less quiet than I was, and a bit more confident, but I don't know how to meet people and I never initiate conversations... And it seems that when I do meet someone (that is my age), they are married/engaged already.
> 
> Makes me feel bad for my lack of experience, but I can't help that. If only I could move forward, but I just don't know how to put myself out there, either.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Never been on a date. Only even had the thought to ask a girl out seriously one time in high school then i realized i was oppressed and wouldn't be able to date her anyway so i didn't bother.


----------



## VeryLoco (Mar 23, 2014)

I dated like 4 girls back in highschool and college, Im 24 as well, but it never got further than a few dates. Never got to the point of gf and bf... I pushed my self really hard to talk to them and text them but it was never enough, they all got bored after a while and just stopping answering my calls/texts.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Nope, never have.
So this begs the question, what's the closest thing that resembles a date in my 22 years?

Umm, there's one time initiating college, I kinda talked to a ... I sat there awkwardly, thinking it in my mind.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Date? I never even had a conversation with a girl unless i had to work with them but it not a good conversation and i am 23 and dont see it changing


----------



## Kiwi Chick (Mar 22, 2015)

I wish haha I've been in long term relationships one for 7 years then dated a bit after then just out of one that was for 2 years.

Things happen when they're meant to.... gotta put some effort in though I never really know if someone likes me unless they said it point blank haha.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah never had a date, i don't know how i'm gonna meet anyone. I don't really want to advertise myself on some dating website and go 'seeking' a woman because truth be told i'm more than a little ambivalent about whether i want a relationship at all.
But if i met someone who i felt a 'connection' to and was attracted to, i'd like to give it a shot, but seen as how i have no friends, no social life and i barely even talk to my small group of co workers i don't know how that'll ever happen.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Never dated, never kissed, never held hands, never even had a meaningful conversation with girls my age. Yep, that's me.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

I've never dated anybody. I've been on a date once, though. Want to repeat it someday...


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Nope and I'm 19. It doesn't bother me yet though :b


----------



## classicalpaint (Jan 17, 2015)

Nope, never dated or been with anybody. Granted, I'm still young. But I don't see my status changing any time soon. I never get in the situation to meet people, and if I do I'm a stuttering mess. Most guys don't seem to find that very endearing.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been on one date, which I'm not even sure was technically a date.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm almost 22... and I've never dated anyone. I think it's impossible for a guy to like me. First and foremost because of my looks - but I'm losing weight and will eventually get plastic surgery... but I also have to work on the fact that I'm an extremely boring person to be around...


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Never dated, kissed, had sex. Might seem odd to the general population, but I don't really have a problem with it. At this point I'm not sure if I even want any of that anymore. 

I have more important matters in my life, like a career. Seems like chasing women and playing into the social dating game is just a waste of time to me.


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow I'm surprised so many people are the same, it seemed like I was one of the only ones.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

chaosinfyrno said:


> Wow I'm surprised so many people are the same, it seemed like I was one of the only ones.


Well this is a forum for people with social anxiety so that's no surprise. But out there in the real world, we're definitely in the minority.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never dated anyone. Never been on a date, but I've hung out with females as friends before.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

During my teenage years, I used to feel sad that no guys seemed to notice me.

But now, I hardly care anymore. When you realized that you came from a dysfunctional family, you won't have time to focus on anything else except on how to escape from your dysfunctional family.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I've never dated. Never asked a girl out either.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Candle298 said:


> During my teenage years, I used to feel sad that no guys seemed to notice me.
> 
> But now, I hardly care anymore. When you realized that you came from a dysfunctional family, you won't have time to focus on anything else except on how to escape from your dysfunctional family.


or how to fix all the damage done to you so you can function in this world and not live on the streets (and acquire more damage). that's how i feel anyway.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I've dated. I've come a long way.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Every time I see a thread like this it's mostly 20 somethings. It's really not _that_ awkward for you yet. Not that I was to diminish your issues guys, I know it still sucks. But it will suck more later. Wish I didn't just avoided my problems when I was younger. But than again that was my coping mechanism. So maybe it was something I couldn't really avoid because I wasn't really aware of it back than.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Gonna be 28 in two months and never been on a single date in my life. Heck, I've never even kissed, not even a peck on the cheek by a girl. Wowzers huh? You name it, I haven't done it with a girl, LOL.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It's unbelievable to get to be almost 45 and never dated, hugged or kissed a girl. Not to mention still being a virgin.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

yes hello hi


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

ravens said:


> It's unbelievable to get to be almost 45 and never dated, hugged or kissed a girl. Not to mention still being a virgin.


This is me in 20+ years unless i manage to accumulate large amounts of wealth .


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Not really dated a couple girls a few years back but didn't amount to much.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Nope never dated.


----------



## Kenway Twitty (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope. Never.
Unless you count fake dates with an Oculus Rift.
I'll probably because a 40 year old handholdless wizard-mode too.

Haven't even had any female friends past the age of 10. 
Hell, It'd be a hell of an accomplishment to even be able to make eye contact with girls I'm interested in without constantly thinking how nyce it would be to run away and jump into a volcano an actual date would kill me on the spot. 
Yet even still, I wish I could go on a date, It'd probably be worth it nonetheless.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not really, I did have a few teen "flings" if you could even call it that when i was like 14 or 15. They all lasted like a few weeks lol.. Other than that no


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

yea, no 

much failure, little accomplishments...

too much social anxiety, too little confidence, and too much isolation from the real world (especially as of late)

idk, there's online dating but I'd hate for a girl to become attached to someone who's too scared to have a social life


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Every time I see a thread like this it's mostly 20 somethings. It's really not _that_ awkward for you yet. Not that I was to diminish your issues guys, I know it still sucks. But it will suck more later. Wish I didn't just avoided my problems when I was younger. But than again that was my coping mechanism. So maybe it was something I couldn't really avoid because I wasn't really aware of it back than.


Yes, I agree. I am 31 and I have only had one serious relationship in my life. It is not that odd for people in their 20s to still be working out their romantic life. Most of my friends (same age as me, or close) have girlfriends now but didn't have any all through their 20s. So don't feel too bad about being single, it is OK.


----------



## MNM2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

Me! I always think it makes me a loser.... but at the same time I really don't care. I would love to have a man in my life sure but moreso I would like a great friend

Problem with me is my massive trust issues and shyness and SA. it makes it super pointless to even say hi to anyone because I know it wont go far beyond that


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't. I'm lucky that I've managed to make the progress I have with making friends. The idea of dating someone is almost unbelievable to me.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

I had a "girlfriend" (a term I use very loosely) when I was 15, which was nearly 20 years ago. We spoke on the phone almost every night and we made out quite often at school dances. But I was too young, inexperienced, and lacking in self-confidence to enjoy any of it really. Haven't had a girlfriend since.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been on one date in my life. It was oke


----------



## Envectus (Apr 3, 2015)

Same here...I really find the key of beating social anxiety is if I found a GF.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm in my mid-20s and while I do hang out with girls as friends, I've never been on a date or kissed, or done anything romantic.


----------



## Hyperkid (Jan 26, 2014)

20 years old atm doesnt bother me that much(that ive never done anything with girls)


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I went on my first date when I was 21. Then a dated like three or four people until I finally got into my first relationship at age 25.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I had tons of girlfriend in my dreams.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My dreams is the only place anything like that happens.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've dated a handful of women in my life, but I haven't been on a real date in a few years. (Since I was still in school for my Master's pretty much.)

I'm not one to go to bars or clubs, and I don't do online dating. Ever since I've been out of school, that has really shortened the list of options I have. I meet a lot of women at work, but the nature of my industry makes most interactions fleeting. I find it hard to foster any sort of relationship that way.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

29 never dated. Closest I got was talking dirty with a girl over the phone and she described what she was doing. I tried asking girls out all rejected me.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never met anyone I can relate to so haven't really had any interest in going on a date. But if I did go on one, it would be terrible. I'd be too anxious to say anything apart from one word answers, there'd be awkward silences, I'd be nervous eating and my appetite would be non exsisant anyway. It would be an absolute disaster, which is why I'll probably never date.

Even seeing dates on TV shows make me slightly anxious and I sometimes have to switch off.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope never would not have a clue on what to do or say only time i talked to a girl i liked was at my last job and we got along but after she quit Facebook account she asked me if i had one and i said no but after she quit i tried adding her only to be rejected and i was 17 at the time never after her have i talked to a girl i liked and never will


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

No, and i dont think i would everwant to.i d be too anxious .
And love-and i dont think it s real love though-is overrated .It s just lust.
I dont know.that s just my opinion.maybe i m thinking like that cause i know i will never have one ://


----------

